

Glenn Greenwald: Wired's refusal to release or comment on the Manning chat logs - igravious
http://www.salon.com/news/opinion/glenn_greenwald/2010/12/29/wired_1/index.html

======
nhangen
This is starting to become a soap opera of passive aggressive back and forth.

~~~
igravious
Opera is a good word. In fact this word and its cognates (theater, show,
drama, display) have been echoing more and more of late. I realize that the
rebuttal post by Greenwald related to the post I have submitted here was
posted 4 days to HN ago (though I can't find it now!) but this particular link
to Salon seems to be missing from HN's cache so I decided to submit it. So
this is here more for the sake of being complete than anything :)

The worsening journalistic disgrace at Wired: 6 days ago
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2042873>

Wired's Response to Glenn Greenwald (re:Lamo-Manning Chat Logs): 5 days ago
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2047763>

Basically, I think that Wired are in over their heads. It is obvious now that
Greenwald is accusing Adrian Lamo of setting Manning up for a fall and that he
has used his "hacker" connection to get Wired to back his story up. The
accusation is that Wired are either knowing collaborators or misinformed
dupes. We are watching the levers and cogs of power at play here and it is
fascinating.

